# Do you remember hamburger relish?



## Prickle

Hamburger relish as opposed to hot dog relish or sweet pickle relish. It was a red relish. 

I remember it as being basically ketchup with sweet pickle relish but that may be over simplified.

My mom is jonesing for some. Heinz and Del Monte both used to make it but have stopped. Bob's Big Boy used it in some of their stores.

We've looked online for some but most of it just doesn't sound right. She even ordered some red relish and it turned out to be sweet and sour red bell peppers.

Does anyone have a suggestion or a recipe?


----------



## Tirzah

I remember hamburger relish. I used to love that too and haven't had it in ages. I think I would just mix ketchup (Heinz) with some sweet piclke relish. Claussen's makes a great pickle relish, I think that's what I would try. Now I am craving a cheeseburger with hamburger relish


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Like a red pepper relish? Here are a couple for canning:
http://planetgreen.discovery.com/food-health/preserving-harvest-pepper-relish.html

http://www.homekitchengarden.com/garden-recipe/red-pepper-relish-from-your-home-kitchen-garden
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1836,146173-242197,00.html


----------



## Calico Katie

I havenât thought of hamburger relish in years! It reminds me of when I was a kid and used it. I found a couple of copycat recipes.
http://www.recipezaar.com/Hamburger-Relish-310910

Hereâs one from scratch for canning. Itâs a time consuming process for this one but might be worth the trouble.
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/OLD-FASHIONED-HAMBURGER-RELISH-50023873


----------



## Prickle

Thanks everyone!

The one at the epicurious link sounds like it might be the one. I'm gonna try the other one that uses the chili sauce first just because it's simpler and go from there.


----------



## Calico Katie

If you make the scratch recipe, would you let us know how it turns out? I'd be interested to know how similar it would be to the Heinz relish since it doesn't call for tomato paste/sauce. If I remember rightly, the Heinz relish seemed to have a catsupy base. Or are my memory cells on the blink?


----------



## Prickle

I remember it as being ketchup-y too. If I get that ambitious I'll report back


----------



## partndn

Is this a southwest thing?
I've never heard of it. I do like ketchup, and I like sweet relish. 
Round here though, we might relish a hot dog, but probably not, unless northern friends coming for the cookout.
We slaw and/or chili everything burger and dog.


----------



## chrisnev

No.... it wasnt a just southwest thing...We had it in Mass. where I grew up. Cains made it and also Heinz!! It was sooo good!! Ive made red pepper relish and it wasnt the same thing..I think I am going to try the epicurious recipe also..sounds really close..Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## suitcase_sally

Calico Katie said:


> If you make the scratch recipe, would you let us know how it turns out? I'd be interested to know how similar it would be to the Heinz relish since it doesn't call for tomato paste/sauce. If I remember rightly, the Heinz relish seemed to have a catsupy base. Or are my memory cells on the blink?


Well, I made the from scratch recipe and you are right, it's labor intensive. I can't recall ever having the ketchupy relish. This relish doesn't quiet look like sweet pickle relish. It's "mellowing" right now as the recipe said to let it sit for 3 weeks before using.


----------



## Prickle

My mom bought the stuff to make the simpler version. I've slept since then and totally forgot about it. I bet she did too lol.

I'll reminder her tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## painterswife

I have to have it for my hamburgers.

Western family makes it here in the states. I always buy several jars when I find it.

I never had a problem finding it in Canada.


----------



## Guest

I miss chowder crackers.


----------

